# Exeter, this Tuesday



## DeanoMK (Aug 3, 2019)

Hello.

I'm heading down to Exeter Airport on Tuesday to drop something work related off - I've got to hang around for 3-4 hours so I'm thinking of squeezing some golf in - anyone about for a game? Will be about 10.30/11.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 3, 2019)

Unfortunately not but there are some decent tracks within striking distance. 

I would go Teignmouth or East Devon 

Avoid Exeter golf and CC.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 3, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Unfortunately not but there are some decent tracks within striking distance.

I would go Teignmouth or East Devon

Avoid Exeter golf and CC.
		
Click to expand...

I bow to your superior ball stricking ability but I am surprised about your comments on Exeter GC, it's in good nick and apart from the 17th I thought it wasn't a bad track and been a few times this year..

Teignmouth is in good nick as is East Devon but you will have to be straight as a die now the heather is in full growth.


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 3, 2019)

Appreciate the replies, was considering Dawlish but might be just a touch too far away. I know it's only 9 holes but what's Exminster like?


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 3, 2019)

DeanoMK said:



			Appreciate the replies, was considering Dawlish but might be just a touch too far away. I know it's only 9 holes but what's Exminster like?
		
Click to expand...

Dawlish is 18 holes just under 30 mins from airport tourist traffic allowing, nice enough on a good day, would prefer it to  Exminister but like any course it's nice enough on a shinny Devon day.


----------



## Twire (Aug 3, 2019)

I'm hosting Pokerjoke at East Devon on Tuesday, unfortunately,  it will  be a twilight round. Ladies day is Tuesday followed by some seniors,  so I'd steer clear at the time of day your in the area.


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 4, 2019)

Twire said:



			I'm hosting Pokerjoke at East Devon on Tuesday, unfortunately,  it will  be a twilight round. Ladies day is Tuesday followed by some seniors,  so I'd steer clear at the time of day your in the area.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much for that info.


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 7, 2019)

I ended up playing at Teignmouth and my word was I pleased with my decision - what a course! I enjoyed every single moment and actually got round in 2 hours 35 minutes - which surprised me.


----------



## IanM (Aug 7, 2019)

Always enjoy _Tin_-mouth ............... very underrated course


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 4, 2019)

Twire said:



			I'm hosting Pokerjoke at East Devon on Tuesday, unfortunately,  it will  be a twilight round. Ladies day is Tuesday followed by some seniors,  so I'd steer clear at the time of day your in the area.
		
Click to expand...

Don't suppose you're about tomorrow morning for a round at all? Back in the area and I reckon I could squeeze in something


----------



## Twire (Sep 6, 2019)

DeanoMK said:



			Don't suppose you're about tomorrow morning for a round at all? Back in the area and I reckon I could squeeze in something 

Click to expand...

Sorry, only just seen this. I was at the Eden Project yesterday so couldnâ€™t of hosted anyway. Next time youâ€™re down give me a shout.


----------

